# The best gift from your wife



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay fellowes here is the opportunity to tell the lady folk what the best gift your wife can give you will be interesting to see how many agree with me 
Money can buy most things but when your soul mate gives herself that is a thing that no one else can , loving memories are made of this


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

1. Her love 
2. My kids
3. My iPad


Maybe 1. Kids 2. Love 3. iPad 

Actually I really like my iPad I will get back to you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jack_1970 (Jan 22, 2014)

I totally agree with you on that (marriedandlonly) for me there is no better gift the only thing is that our wives don't clue in to this , 
I would rather be sexually satisfied by my wife than rich, and philyguy13 well its obvious your 13 and shouldn't be here lol


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

It was a f-kin joke Jack relax. For someone older than 13 you should have picked up on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The one's I didn't have to ask for. The one's that came from the heart. The one's that money could not buy. 

....after thinking a while...FAIL...


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Leaving...


Best . Gift. Ever....


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

a full day of kinky unbridled sex

AND a samwich


----------



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

SamuraiJack said:


> Leaving...
> 
> 
> Best . Gift. Ever....


Sorry to see your answer you were obviously in love at sometime to be married but then I suppose there are a lot of mis matches out there


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Just a simple "Hey let's go on a walk" would be the ultimate.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

1) Uninterrupted time doing something together. With the emphasis on the together part. The something doesn't really matter. No cell phone, no tv, no glances at her watch to see what time it is.

2) Fun, spontaneous sex.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> It was a f-kin joke Jack relax. For someone older than 13 you should have picked up on that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



he knows. that's why he had a 'lol'.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Long well thought out cards.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Subservience!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

No wait, ............obedience!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Personal said:


> Subservience!


In sex only or all aspects of the marriage? You dog you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Personal said:


> Actually none of those work, since they're so 12th century.


That was a great century for wine. All that foot sweat of those subservient and submissive laborers stomping the grapes.  Just kidding!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

1. Her Love. For her to be my exclusive lover.

2. Friendship. For me to be her best male friend.

3. The mother of my children.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

For me the greatest gift is the wonderful marriage that my wife and I have given each other.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

OK I'm going to go with an actual, physical gift.

This year, for my birthday, my wife surprised me with a 5 day trip to the Berkshires in MA. She planned each day with one or two surprises that were tailor made to my likes; a picnic to see my favorite film composer John Williams conduct the Boston Pops, hiking up a small mountain, dinner at an amazing French restaurant, a great indie film, a play featuring a legendary broadway actor, a long visit to the Norman Rockwell museum, one of my favorite painters, a couple other events. Every single event was something that I loved, every surprise related to something I truly love.

I was over the moon and blown away by how much this woman loves me, knows me, and wants me to be happy. It was the best birthday of my life.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

My kids are awesome so that's the best gift but a Christmas years ago she bought a English Bulldog for me. That was a great gift.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry guys, my wifes got em all beat.

She's given me a Benneli Super Black Eagle AND a Kimber Custom 1911.

Please don't hate me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

It's nothing that can be bought. If I want something that can be bought, I buy it for myself.

There are a few things I CAN'T do for myself, and those are the meaningful gifts.


----------



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

Well fellahs I can see that there are quite a few out there who really appreciate their better half keep on keeping on it makes my heart glad a good marriage /relationship is fond memories


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

commonsenseisn't said:


> Sorry guys, my wifes got em all beat.
> 
> She's given me a Benneli Super Black Eagle AND a Kimber Custom 1911.
> 
> Please don't hate me.


Too late.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband would say making love & wanting to spend time with him.. (the gift of togetherness)...his feelings are the same as mine....it doesn't matter where we go , what we do.. those things are the utopia for us. 

On his last birthday, I threw him a Dance.. me & the daughter got all dressed up...pushed the dining room table back , decorated some "Over the hill" signs, had the kids write messages on balloons and I wrote on his cake "*50 is the new 35, you're still*







*dad!"*

He was very touched...some lasting memories there...








......*And he'd say His children !*


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of gifts for "certain day" or "holiday".

What I value is the time/commitment of a person each and every day.

My wife's love, daily commitment and companionship are by far the greatest gifts she has always given me.

She can buy me the most desirable/dream gift, and it won't hold a candle to above.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm assuming the OP means physical gift, two words......table saw!


----------



## Kvothe_The_Raven (Apr 6, 2014)

Besides the love I had and all that it used to encompass, the one demonstration I will never forget was when, after ten years of proposing to her every year on New Years Eve, she said my birthday present was our wedding day on the anniversary of our first date. She organised absolutely everything. My heart still melts..
Such a shame that things have gone down hill - she used to utterly adore me and that kind of love was the best gift I was ever given. Grateful for that no matter the outcome of my current situation.


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

Unconditional Love


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband would say making love & wanting to spend time with him.. (the gift of togetherness)...his feelings are the same as mine....it doesn't matter where we go , what we do.. those things are the utopia for us.
> 
> On his last birthday, I threw him a Dance.. me & the daughter got all dressed up...pushed the dining room table back , decorated some "Over the hill" signs, had the kids write messages on balloons and I wrote on his cake "*50 is the new 35, you're still*
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:

WOW! Brilliant idea, and sounds so much fun! And 50 IS the new 35! Go you good thing!


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Accepting my request to reconcile our marriage


----------



## newbees (Oct 16, 2014)

For me when I found the right one that will grow old with the best thing that she gave to me will be her life, and love for being there for me.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

marriedandlonely said:


> Sorry to see your answer you were obviously in love at sometime to be married but then I suppose there are a lot of mis matches out there


Thats the sad part....we were a great match, but she started telling herself little untruths and started assuming things. By the time I figured it all out she was long gone.
Her pride is always her downfall and right now her pride prevented her from coming back.

So I moved on…and met one of the greatest gals I have ever known. 


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

marriedandlonely said:


> Okay fellowes here is the opportunity to tell the lady folk what the best gift your wife can give you will be interesting to see how many agree with me
> Money can buy most things but when your soul mate gives herself that is a thing that no one else can , loving memories are made of this


True.... but I think my husband would feel that loving memories could be made whilst in the new Mustang, if you know, that was ever to be a gift.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

The best gifts are those that are thought out and show she knows me. And they don't have to be huge or expensive.

I truly hate the gifts of things I "need" like socks or shirts. Absolutely no thought given to the person.


----------

